# Ohio swap and ride maybe????



## ratrodzrcool (May 13, 2017)

Im just west of Toledo Ohio in Metamora and there is a nice park for a swap area and lots of room So i was just wondering if anyone would be interested? Looking at September Or so [emoji53] 
Thanks


Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2017)

I would love to do some group rides again, even if it's only a couple guys. 2014-2015 had a few rides, and I tried to keep it going last year but interest died out.

Count me in. I may convince dad to come too.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 16, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I would love to do some group rides again, even if it's only a couple guys. 2014-2015 had a few rides, and I tried to keep it going last year but interest died out.
> 
> Count me in. I may convince dad to come too.



Thanks [emoji106] I'll post updates as i find out things I'm talking to the park people now [emoji3] 


Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2017)

All I ask is that it be on a weekend, obviously.

I definitely would like to see a ride in here somewhere, as I tend to get bored at swaps in a hurry. I almost never stay from open to close at a swap meet. A ride with friends? I'll be out all day!

I don't know about _Toledo_, but I know *Piqua *is the end of the Miami Trail, and it is very scenic, if you want a ride between Toledo and Dayton? Might bring more traffic too as there are many collectors in Dayton.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 16, 2017)

partsguy said:


> All I ask is that is be on a weekend, obviously.
> 
> I definitely would like to see a ride in here somewhere, as I tend to get bored at swaps in a hurry. I almost never stay from open to close at a swap meet. A ride with friends? I'll be out all day!
> 
> I don't know about _Toledo_, but I know *Piqua *is the end of the Miami Trail, and it is very scenic, if you want a ride between Toledo and Dayton? Might bring more traffic too as there are many collectors in Dayton.



I've got 2 swap guys already in from Dayton I'd really like to do something like memory lane and Ann Arbor have that's the dream anyways plus a ride, just a big bicycle get together ride swap talk whatever [emoji106] [emoji3] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 16, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> I've got 2 swap guys already in from Dayton I'd really like to do something like memory lane and Ann Arbor have that's the dream anyways plus a ride, just a big bicycle get together ride swap talk whatever [emoji106] [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk



Plus giveaways everyone likes free stuff !

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Plus giveaways everyone likes free stuff !
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




I think some nice t-shirts or hats are in order. Proceeds for charity.


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> I've got 2 swap guys already in from Dayton I'd really like to do something like memory lane and Ann Arbor have that's the dream anyways plus a ride, just a big bicycle get together ride swap talk whatever [emoji106] [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




Maybe a combination of the two? One idea, a swap meet in the morning, followed by a ride and group dinner at a local restaurant in the evening.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 16, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think some nice t-shirts or hats are in order. Proceeds for charity.



Yes i want to do too [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 16, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think some nice t-shirts or hats are in order. Proceeds for charity.



I just might know a guy that can get shirts made,  Right Pookie42 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ311foo (May 26, 2017)

I'm in Fairborn (just north east of Dayton) and I'd love to be in a group ride! I'm available on the weekends


----------



## 56 Vette (May 27, 2017)

Have had a pretty busy schedule the last two years, but made a few of the Ohio rides, would be interested in trying to do a few this year. Will be watching this thread! Joe


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 27, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Have had a pretty busy schedule the last two years, but made a few of the Ohio rides, would be interested in trying to do a few this year. Will be watching this thread! Joe



Thanks like i said I'm not sure if i can get it done this year but I'm working on it [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 1, 2017)

I propose...July 8th ride. Start at the 9/11 memorial park in Beavercreek, and ride to Riverside and back.

There will likely be a swap meet at Links n' Kinks in the morning since that is the first Saturday in July. We should meet for the ride at 2:00 PM. I figure that is plenty of time to kill at the swap in the morning and eat lunch before riding.

Sound good? Yay or nay?


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 1, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I propose...July 8th ride. Start at the 9/11 memorial park in Beavercreek, and ride to Riverside and back.
> 
> There will likely be a swap meet at Links n' Kinks in the morning since that is the first Saturday in July. We should meet for the ride at 2:00 PM. I figure that is plenty of time to kill at the swap in the morning and eat lunch before riding.
> 
> Sound good? Yay or nay?



Good idea but i won't be able to make it [emoji20] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 1, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I propose...July 8th ride. Start at the 9/11 memorial park in Beavercreek, and ride to Riverside and back.
> 
> There will likely be a swap meet at Links n' Kinks in the morning since that is the first Saturday in July. We should meet for the ride at 2:00 PM. I figure that is plenty of time to kill at the swap in the morning and eat lunch before riding.
> 
> Sound good? Yay or nay?



You should set that up for that day I'm looking at just doing the swap this year, maybe 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 1, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> You should set that up for that day I'm looking at just doing the swap this year, maybe
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




I think it would be a splendid idea. With a month's advanced notice, should be good timing!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 1, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think it would be a splendid idea. With a month's advanced notice, should be good timing!



Im going on June 19th here in Metamora to talk to the park committee about doing that swap meet/ bicycle show and  Like i said if i cant get it done this year I'll do it next year with sponsors and hopefully bicycle shops donating for giveaways [emoji106] [emoji3] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 1, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Im going on June 19th here in Metamora to talk to the park committee about doing that swap meet/ bicycle show and  Like i said if i cant get it done this year I'll do it next year with sponsors and hopefully bicycle shops donating for giveaways [emoji106] [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




I'll think on it, plan a route, and whip up an ad tonight. I hate keeping classy rides behind closed doors.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 4, 2017)

PJ311foo said:


> I'm in Fairborn (just north east of Dayton) and I'd love to be in a group ride! I'm available on the weekends



Did you go to the swap yesterday? 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Did you go to the swap yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk





I did! Some good stuff there too! I think everybody bought and sold something. Good times had by all!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok i cant get the show swap in for this year but the town council approved it for next year to coincide with the town festival There is a parade you can ride in if you want food shaded areas etc 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2017)

PJ311foo said:


> I'm in Fairborn (just north east of Dayton) and I'd love to be in a group ride! I'm available on the weekends




You're in my backyard. PM sent.


----------



## Kstone (Jun 30, 2017)

I'll drive from Western PA to ride on the weekends. Sign me up for future rides!


----------



## UncleRemus (Jul 1, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Im just west of Toledo Ohio in Metamora and there is a nice park for a swap area and lots of room So i was just wondering if anyone would be interested? Looking at September Or so [emoji53]
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




Yo ratrodzrcool , sounds like fun . Close to me . I'd come . Keep me in the loopski ! Remus


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Feb 17, 2018)

My swap is August 11th rain or shine I'll post a flyer soon "i hope" lol

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 17, 2018)

UncleRemus said:


> Yo ratrodzrcool , sounds like fun . Close to me . I'd come . Keep me in the loopski ! Remus



hay UncleRemas I can pick you and duke up to on the way !!!! we need more of these swap meets .thanks ratrodzrcool .



UncleRemus said:


> Yo ratrodzrcool , sounds like fun . Close to me . I'd come . Keep me in the loopski ! Remus


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Feb 17, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> hay UncleRemas I can pick you and duke up to on the way !!!! we need more of these swap meets .thanks ratrodzrcool .



No problem this is my first bike swap So it might not go as planned But i did promote and run car shows for 9 years 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Feb 23, 2018)

Flyer [emoji106]




Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleRemus (Feb 23, 2018)

Uncle Remus is coming . Good date as that's when ML usually had their Summer Meets . I guess that's over now ? Anyway , I'll be coming because it's New and Close for me . I'll also pick up Duke if Bicycle Larry gets stopped at the border ....... LOL Remus


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Feb 23, 2018)

UncleRemus said:


> Uncle Remus is coming . Good date as that's when ML usually had their Summer Meets . I guess that's over now ? Anyway , I'll be coming because it's New and Close for me . I'll also pick up Duke if Bicycle Larry gets stopped at the border ....... LOL Remus



[emoji3]

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 28, 2018)

Still on for August 11th [emoji106] 
Any questions just ask 
Thanks
Floyd 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you to all of you everybody thought it was a great swap 
Thanks again 
Floyd 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkster19 (Aug 24, 2018)

I need to keep more of an eye on this section! Sorry I missed this.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 25, 2018)

Me too.  I'm an Ohio guy.  
Does anybody here go to the Fairborn swaps?  They happen every month and a nice get together.


----------

